# Glycerin loafs, new design



## Koshka (Apr 27, 2013)

I make my M&P's in logs, and I don't have the time to sit with cheese cutter for hours and make thousands of swirls, I've come up with a faster way of making some kind of a design for my soaps. yay/nay?


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 27, 2013)

So pretty! I actually left M&P because I didn't have much creativity with it and thought CP had more to offer with all the swirls and such. Never thought you could get this cool of soap from M&P! It almost makes me want to dig out my base and try new stuff. Very very very cool!! So creative! Love it!


----------



## Badger (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow, very pretty! I think it worked out very well!   I never got very good with MP and am trying to decide if I want to save my base for embeds or try to see if anyone would be interested in buying it.


----------



## terminatortoo (Apr 27, 2013)

Those are gorgeous! I really really like the blue and white one.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 27, 2013)

Definite yay! I did a blue and white one similiar like that with some leftover base I had. I didn't do anything with it, just played. I think solid white and transparent blue go together amazingly!


----------



## lsg (Apr 27, 2013)

Beautiful soap.


----------



## Ancel (Apr 27, 2013)

Yay! For sure, love the white and blue, but the mint is so pretty too :smile:


----------



## CaraCara (Apr 27, 2013)

These are beautiful. Haven't done MP soap yet but I think I really want to!


----------



## Koshka (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you guys! I guess this is a keeper


----------



## Koshka (Apr 27, 2013)

M&P has it's own appeal. I used to be a hardcore CP maker, but then I wanted to have product diversity. 



CaraCara said:


> These are beautiful. Haven't done MP soap yet but I think I really want to!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Those are both so beautiful! I love the colors.


----------



## Brandica2013 (Apr 28, 2013)

wow nice  how did you do the blue & white love it and the mint 2


----------



## Deb6205 (Apr 28, 2013)

Very pretty! I don't do a lot of MP but like to have base to use with kids. I love to watch the kids get so excited when they make their own special soap. I let my grand children make soap when they want something for themselves or as a gift for someone. Usually gifts for teacher and friends for Christmas. I like the look of the blue and white it would be something my older grandchildren would enjoy doing.


----------



## christinak (Apr 28, 2013)

Really nice job!  I've never done m&p before. I don't know a thing about it!


----------



## Koshka (Apr 28, 2013)

It's fairly simple once I got it down. The key to this is proper temperature. It has to be low enough for 2 colors not to mix, but high enough for the soap base not to solidify. And the rest is easy, you just pour one color into another. 



Brandica2013 said:


> wow nice  how did you do the blue & white love it and the mint 2


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 28, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 28, 2013)

Definitely a YAY!!  They are both beautiful and creative


----------



## SunshineGirl (Apr 28, 2013)

dianne i clicked on your fb page and wow o wow your soaps are like dreams they look so good u are my soap  hero. I look up to you for ever!!!


----------



## newbie (Apr 28, 2013)

I say yay, not nay. The white swirl looks great and I agree the opaque white with the clear blue looks awesome!


----------



## OHello (Apr 29, 2013)

They are both really pretty!  I don't suppose you would share how you did the MP swirl or is it a trade secret? 

I like the idea of M&P because it seems a bit more bomb proof for a beginner.


----------



## Brandica2013 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Thanks*



Koshka said:


> It's fairly simple once I got it down. The key to this is proper temperature. It has to be low enough for 2 colors not to mix, but high enough for the soap base not to solidify. And the rest is easy, you just pour one color into another.





Oh I get It! Thanks so much for the great Tip  It's so neat...great job!!


----------



## Koshka (Apr 29, 2013)

There's no secret  Just a lot of practice. Make sure your base temperature is not too hot, pour one color into the other. That's it. You don't even have to stir it!



OHello said:


> They are both really pretty!  I don't suppose you would share how you did the MP swirl or is it a trade secret?
> 
> I like the idea of M&P because it seems a bit more bomb proof for a beginner.


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 29, 2013)

What about the green one?  How did you do that, if you don't mind explaining.  I'm trying to learn how to do MP after years of CP & HP soapmaking.  Thanks for any help.  those soaps are truly beautiful and stunning!!


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 29, 2013)

SunshineGirl said:


> dianne i clicked on your fb page and wow o wow your soaps are like dreams they look so good u are my soap  hero. I look up to you for ever!!!


 
How do I find it?  Thanks!!


----------



## Koshka (Apr 29, 2013)

Green one is easy, just mix in the herbs (crush mint in my case) and let it solidify 



Marilyna said:


> What about the green one?  How did you do that, if you don't mind explaining.  I'm trying to learn how to do MP after years of CP & HP soapmaking.  Thanks for any help.  those soaps are truly beautiful and stunning!!


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 29, 2013)

Your herbs still look beautiful and green.  I thought they would usually turn brown.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 29, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic!  Those are truly works of art...


----------



## Koshka (Apr 29, 2013)

That's one of my trade secrets 



Marilyna said:


> Your herbs still look beautiful and green.  I thought they would usually turn brown.


----------



## grammy1954 (May 4, 2013)

I like it.  I would like to do more with MP soap - your work may have inspired me to play more!


----------



## Marilyna (May 4, 2013)

Koshka said:


> That's one of my trade secrets


 

Well, Shoot!  But I don't blame you!:razz:


----------



## SoapbyDeni (Jun 7, 2013)

Can you share the recipe for the minty green swirl? I think I can do it since I use melt and pour but would love actual recipe.


----------



## Koshka (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh, it's really simple. Melt the base, add color (I added green mica, but very light, so the soap is still transparent), add scent, wait until the soap cools off and feels kinda like jello add your herbs and you're set  Or you can use suspension base, it will help for the herbs to float, I don't personally use it because it takes forever to lather it up, plus it has SLS.



SoapbyDeni said:


> Can you share the recipe for the minty green swirl? I think I can do it since I use melt and pour but would love actual recipe.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jun 7, 2013)

Wonderful use of color and those swirls are perfect!


----------

